# Pressemeldung Angelsportverein Wisch Terborg/Silvolde/Niederlande



## Anglerboard-Team (2. Dezember 2006)

Pressemeldung

*Angelsportverein Wisch Terborg/Silvolde/Niederlande *



Sehr geehrter Angler,

Wie Sie vielleicht schon gehört haben wird sich das System für die Jahres Angelerlaubnisscheine in den Niederlanden sich in 2007 änderen. Nach der zusammenführung von der OVB und der NVVS hat die Sportvisserij Nederland beschlossen um ein einheitliches Regiestrierungssystem ein zu führen, mit als wichtigste änderung der einführung von einem "Vispas" (Angelausweis). In 2007 ist es nicht mehr möglich ohne extra kosten bei einem Angelhändler ein Angelschein zu erwerben.

Bisher gab es die Sportvisakte, Grote Vergunning und die Federatievergunning. Diese werden in 2007 zusammengefast zu einem "Vispas" in Checkcard Format. Darauf steht das man Mitglied ist bei der Sportvisserij Nederland, Hengelsportfederatie Midden Nederland und der Verein Hengelsportvereniging Wisch. Der "Vispas"hat eine Mitgliednummer und is Pflicht für Angler ab den 14 Lebensjahr.

Mit dem "Vispas" ist man berechtigt um an allen Gewässern aus der "Lijst van Viswateren" angeln zu gehen. Zusätzlich zum "Vispas"erhalten Sie nach bezahlung auch die Liste mit "Federatieve" Angelgewässer und einschlieslich den Erlaubnisschein "Beheerseenheid Twente Kanalen". Angesehen der Tatsache das der fertig vorgedruckte "Vispas"schon im Dezember an den Verein ausgehändigd wird, werden Sie gebeten so schnell wie möglich zu bezahlen so das wir Ihnen den "Vispas"zuschicken können. Sie haben in der Vergangenheit Ihre Daten hinterlassen bei Ihrem Angelhändler.

Wenn Sie nach dem 1-3-2007 einen "Vispas" erwerben möchten, müssen Sie berücksichtigen das dieser € 2,50 teurer wird wegen Verwaltungs- und Versandkosten. Sie erhalten dann erst einen vorläufigen "Vispas" weil der originale erst angefertigt werden muss.


Jugendliche bis 14 Jahre dürfen in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen mit "Vispas" angeln ohne "Vispas". Jugendliche ohne Begleitung die angeln möchten mit einer Handangel, brauchen wie bisher einen Jugend Fischereischein. Jugendlichen bis 14 Jahre die angeln möchten mit 2 Handangeln brauchen jedoch einen "Jeugdvispas". 

Weiterhin gibt es für den Angler ohne Vereinsangehörigkeit in 2007 den "Kleine Vispas". Der Angler der angeln möchte an offene Gewässer wo keine Vereine die Angelrechte gehören reicht ein "Kleine Vispas". Dazu braucht man dann allerdings auch eine Genehmigung für das Uferbegehungsrecht. Auf Grund von den großen Anzahl von Vereine (90%) die sich vereint haben in Sportvisserij Nederland empfehlen wir Ihnen diesen "Kleine Vispas" nicht zu kaufen. Ausserdem dürfen Sie zum Beispiel mit einen "Kleine Vispas"auch kein Raubfisch beangeln mit Kunstköder oder toten Köderfisch. 

Neue Mitglieder können bei HSV Wisch Terborg/Silvolde, oder einer unser Verkaufsadressen eine vorläufige "Vispas" beantragen. Innerhalb einen Monat bekommen Sie dann den originale "Vispas"zugeschickt von "Sportvisserij Nederland".  Das kostet allerdings einmalig extra Verwaltungs- und Versandkosten. Bezahlen Sie aber rechtzeitig beim Verein fallen dieser kosten nicht an. 

Angelsportverein Wisch hat speziel für ihre Deutsche Mitglieder ein Kontonummer eröffnet bei der Volksbank in Bocholt:

Bankleitzahl:    42860003

Kontonummer: 237412900

Bei diesem Infoblatt erhalten Sie ein vorgedruckten Uberwiesungsformular. Wenn Sie zeitig das Beitragsgeld überweisen, dann bekommen Sie alle Papiere zugeschickt. Die höhe vom Beitragsgeld entnemen Sie bitte unterstehenden Auflistung: 

Beitrage 2007

"Vispas" Erwachsene      € 35,--

                                 € 37,50 (nach 1-03-2007 oder neues Mitglied);



"Jugend Vispas"             € 16,50

                                 € 19,-- (nach 1-03-2007 oder neues Mitglied);

"Klein Vispas" mit                € 18,50

Uferbegehungsgenehmigung  € 21,-- (nach 1-03-2007 oder neues Mitglied);


Möchten Sie Ihren Erlaubnisschein abholen können Sie bei nachfolgenden Angelhändler an nachfolgenden Termine dieses tun: 

9 Dezember 2006:

Moritz Angelsport, am Spaltmannsfeld 18, Wesel


Angelsportverein Wisch wird an diesen Termine anwesend sein. Vorteil für Sie ist das Sie bar bezahlen können und Ihren Angelgenehmigungen für 2007 sofort mitnehmen können. Auch können Sie mit ihrem vorgedruckten Uberweisungsformular bezahlen. Sie bekommen dann alles zugeschickt.

Wenn sie Fragen, Anregungen oder ein neues Mitglied haben können Sie auch mailen an unserem Mailadresse: p.willems@chello.nl

Bitte übermitteln Sie uns immer al Ihrer Daten! (Name, Strasse+Hausnummer, Postleitzahl, Ort und Ihrer Geburtsdatum)

Wir werden Ihre Fragen beantworten und Ihnen ein Uberweisungsformular schicken. Telefonisch erreichen Sie uns unter der Nummer: 0031-315 323178 (Gert Huntink). 

Wir, der Vorstand von Angelsportverein Wisch Terborg/Silvolde, bedanken uns für  Ihre Aufmerksamkeit. 

Mit Sportgrüssen,


S.G. de Beijer

Schriftführer Angelsportverein Wisch Terborg/Silvolde.


----------



## Klausi2000 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung Angelsportverein Wisch Terborg/Silvolde/Niederlande*

Moin,

entschuldigt, aber verstehe ich nicht ... es hat sich also etwas geändert bei den Holländern ... heißt dies, dass ich die benötigten Erlaubnisscheine nicht mehr einfach kaufen kann? Muß ich also in einen Verein eintreten um in NL zu Angeln und dieser hier versucht so Mitglieder zu werben? 

Könnte mich mal jemand aufklären? Aus der "Pressemitteilung" werde ich jedenfalls nicht schlau!

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung Angelsportverein Wisch Terborg/Silvolde/Niederlande*



> Wenn sie *Fragen*, Anregungen oder ein neues Mitglied haben können Sie auch mailen an unserem Mailadresse: p.willems@chello.nl


So ganz hab ichs aber auch nicht verstanden, habe mich bis jetzt aber auch nicht mit Angeln in den Niederlanden beschäftigt.....


----------



## Klausi2000 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung Angelsportverein Wisch Terborg/Silvolde/Niederlande*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So ganz hab ichs aber auch nicht verstanden



Gott sei Dank!! Ich dachte beim Lesen die Ganze Zeit nur "Hä?" was meinen die? Ich bin froh, dass es nicht nur mir so geht ... #h

Christian


----------



## Lachsy (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung Angelsportverein Wisch Terborg/Silvolde/Niederlande*

ohne vereinsmitlgiedschaft durftes du eh nur an öffentlichen gewässern angeln . wie die Maas und das auch nur mit bestimmten köderarten und einer angel. Das war der schein (Sportvisakte) den du in der post kaufen konntes.

Der fällt weg, den gibt es nicht mehr. Also nicht mehr in der post gehn schein kaufen und los angeln.

Persönlich kann ich die Niederländer verstehn, was das leute veranstalten weil sie ja 9 € im jahr gezahlt haben. Voriges jahr erzählte uns unser Takeldialer das ca 350 Anzeigen wegen Fischwilderei laufen. 

@Klausi2000 , es spricht doch nix gegen 40 € im jahr um zu angeln. Auch keinerlei Pflichten im Verein. Da zahlt man ab und an für 2 Wobbler mehr  

mfg Lachsy


----------



## noworkteam (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung Angelsportverein Wisch Terborg/Silvolde/Niederlande*

|kopfkrat |kopfkrat hallo lachsy,


gilt denn in nl immer noch freies meer für freie (eu)bürger ???

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Klausi2000 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung Angelsportverein Wisch Terborg/Silvolde/Niederlande*



Lachsy schrieb:


> ohne vereinsmitlgiedschaft durftes du eh nur an öffentlichen gewässern angeln . wie die Maas und das auch nur mit bestimmten köderarten und einer angel. Das war der schein (Sportvisakte) den du in der post kaufen konntes.
> 
> Der fällt weg, den gibt es nicht mehr. Also nicht mehr in der post gehn schein kaufen und los angeln.


 Ok, also doch zwingend eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft in einem holländischen Verein ... hm, was ist aber, was ich schon ein paar Mal überlegt habe, wenn ich nur für zwei Wochen im Urlaub nach NL fahren will, besteht dann die Möglichkeit bei den Vereinen die das Gewässer bewirtschaften die entsprechenden Scheine kurzfristig zu erwerben? 



Lachsy schrieb:


> @Klausi2000 , es spricht doch nix gegen 40 € im jahr um zu angeln. Auch keinerlei Pflichten im Verein. Da zahlt man ab und an für 2 Wobbler mehr


 Wobbler und Jerks sind eh um 200% zu teuer!! Meine Meinung! 

Aber du hast natürlich recht 40€ sind nicht sonderlich viel, wenn man ein ganzes Jahr angeln gehen kann ... da kenn ich ganz andere Preise die manche Vereine aufrufen  - für eine Tageskarte im Urlaub sind 40€ aber ganz schön heftig ... daher meine Frage - zumal ich die Mail der Holländer einfach nicht verstanden habe. 

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------

